# Found out yesterday I've had a chemical pregnancy :(



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

After being lucky enough to get a BFP last week, I found out yesterday it is actually a chemical pregnancy. Something was niggling at me so I decided to test again which resulted in a very faint line and then a blood test at my clinic which showed very low beta levels. I'm not bleeding yet but hopefully I will soon so I can have some closure. 

I'm devastated   and wondered whether anyone else was going though or has gone through the same thing? Not that I'd wish this on anyone   

It'd be good to hear from other ladies, especially those who went on to have a successful pregnancy afterwards. 

Xxx


----------



## Tinks01 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ali_D, I am so sorry for your loss.  

I understand how you are feeling right now because the same thing happened to me on our first round of IVF. It's completely devastating. I remember feeling the same about AF. From the moment we got or BFP to the moment they let me stop taking my cyclogest was two weeks. I was a complete mess by the end of it and just wanted it over. I got to the point where if at the next appointment they still wanted me to take cyclogest I was going to flatly refuse. I really needed closure so I could move on.

My husband and I took ourselves off for the day, on our own and just tried to come to terms with everything that happned. We actually ended up in the Peak District and I think the fact we were on our own, the greenery and fresh air helped us to greive and take stock.

I also needed to hear that pregnancy is possible after a C/P and my consultant said to me that the fact that I got a BFP is a positive sign even though it ended in M/C.

You need to be kind to yourself and treat yourself to a nice day out or something that you love doing.


----------



## LouDooRay (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes Ali, I was scanned yesterday and am experiencing a blighted ovum, meaning a gestational sac is present but there's no heartbeat and once again the embryo didn't embed properly. I was 7 weeks and was just beginning to think I'd made it past the 6-week danger stage. I hadn't. Blighted ovum is apparently what happens in the unlikely event a chemical pregnancy manages to progress, and I can only think this was sustained by the use of progesterone supplements following IVF.

This is my third failed early pregnancy; I've never yet made it to the stage where a heartbeat has been visible on a scan and am starting to arrive at the heartbreaking acceptance that I never will. I'm torn between wondering whether the healthiest option is accepting that DH and I will have to move on with a life without children, or turning over the last stones (c.f. clutching at straws?) to find the answers we desperately need. If this dice is weighted I don't see the point of throwing £4.5K after a further IVF cycle only to arrive at the same result, but on the other hand, it seems hard to give up now having come so far when  there MAY still be hope that an answer might be out there. We may consult Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology Academy, but if I really have no chance of sustaining a pregnancy I'd prefer to know this now. Just so, so frustrated with this whole situation.

I too would like to know if anyone else has faced the same situation and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy as right now I'm not feeling at all optimistic. Ali, I hope you get through this okay. Trust me, I know how you feel. {{{{ Hugs }}}} Lou XXX


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Ladies, all my love goes to each of you.  I had a chemical pregnancy after my 3rd tx, it was a complete shock as got both BFP and bleeding same day. It felt like the end of my world, I was blessed with a child already but it made things feel worse, like I was letting him down.  I had so much hope in the cycle as it was a fresh one, and it was my first fresh cycle that worked originally.  I had such little hope left for final FET as FET had not worked before......and I was in for the biggest shock of my life, a BFP that stuck and is 4 weeks old tomorrow!!! Don't give up hope, it doesn't mean anything as far as future chances are concerned, I am proof of that.  Really pray for the best for you all, I can still feel the pain xxxxx


----------



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies and I'm sorry for the painful things you've all been through. This fertility malarkey is so difficult (for us unfortunate ones!). 

Tinks01 - thank you. My husband has booked us into a lovely hotel for Saturday night so we can treat ourselves. Yesterday we drank a nice bottle of red, ate fish and chips and got out the 24 box set. We said we'd let ourselves feel upset and angry but try and pick up our spirits by the weekend. I did think at least the eggs can hatch and attach - that's the silver lining right? 

LouDooRay - three times, that's heartbreaking. I guess there's no right or obvious thing to do next. I guess if it was me, I'd want to go through further consultations to know if there was an issue or it was just terrible luck. If there is an issue, and you find out what it is, you know what you're dealing with in terms of cost and success? I hope we get some other ladies posting some good news stories. I've heard lots about this Dr Gorgy - sounds like he's the man to see. You need to spend the weekend recovering and doing something nice to try and feel better. 

Sabah - congratulations on your two sons. Definitely a good news story 

Xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Ali 

I am sorry about your chemical pregnancy, just had it confirmed today that I too am having a chemical pregnancy.  

This is horrible and not how this was meant to end. 

I too am just waiting for a proper bleed now been bleeding since Monday but not properly. 

This is so sad. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LouDooRay (Oct 27, 2012)

Sabah, thanks for your uplifting message.

Natalie, I'm so sorry.

Discovered today mine wasn't a chemical pregnancy after all. The embryo implanted but stopped developing at 6w 1d. I don't know whether this makes a difference medically. Emotionally it makes no difference. I'm still getting the morning sickness and apparently the bleeding could take up to two weeks, so still in limbo. Still processing this and the fact that I'm now falling into the 'recurrent consecutive miscarriage; something definitely wrong' category.

Big hugs to anyone else going through this painful experience. 
XXX


----------



## Ali_D (Jul 16, 2012)

Natalie hun I'm sorry - I saw on the oct / nov thread and pm-ed you. We've had a very similar first experience will all this. 

LouDooRay - I can't imagine the pain is any different. It must be incredibly difficult still getting the pregnancy side effects too. Have you had the various immunology tests? A colleague at work's wife has had four miscarriages all between 6-9 weeks and they've finally discovered its her thyroid so are hopeful if they can control that it'll help the pregnancy. 

Xxx


----------

